# How long oxymetholone takes to come out system??



## John77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, looking for a bit of advice, hopefully some of you guys can help.

I was going to start a cycle of oxymetholone ih at 50mg a day for 3-4 weeks.

HAs anyone heard of these iran hormone and are they any good?

The thing is i work with a company who can randomly drug test you with anything from a urine sample to a hair sample so I was wondering if anyone knows anything with regards to how long it can take to come out your system and go unnoticed in both a urine sample and hair sample.

Also what would be a good pct to run with this as ive heard of guys who aint run anything and were fine but everyone reacts differently so i dont wanna go down that route.

Also lastly im not sourcing here just a simple yes or no will do lol, can u talk about legit sites of where to get pct as the fella im gettin the stuff from cant get any pct.

Sorry, about 5 diff questions there but thought id get it all of my chest haha


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

John77 said:


> Alright, looking for a bit of advice, hopefully some of you guys can help.
> 
> I was going to start a cycle of oxymetholone ih at 50mg a day for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I think iv'e read the important bits.

Are you sure steroids are for you? i don't think so, certainly not just yet.

Depends wether the test is specifically for steroid hormones ( i doub't it).

You won't need a PCT if you take the advice given because you won't be running a cycle.

No, you cannot ask where to buy POM's.


----------



## John77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback, although not really the advice i was looking for.

Im going to be taking the oxy ih at 50mg for 3-4 wks anyway so would appreciate if someone who has done an oral course like this to give me some feedback, or just any feedback in general which will help me out, i kno all about the side effects etc but would just like a bit of info on whats best to run for PCT and is it worth gettin milk thistle as ive heard mixed opinions on tis with regards to how toxic it is on the liver.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, no it's not worth getting milk thistle, yes iv'e ran oxys, you're making a mistake, there are much better ways of using steroids, IMHO, do it right or don't bother.

But it's only you're health at stake.


----------



## kalispimenta (Jan 30, 2008)

For me, the Iran oxy gave 25 pounds in 1 month along with test Enanthate, but without it test all your gains will go ,also the 25 pounds made me look like a frog all swallow.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont worry about the **** tests they wont test for steroids i very much doubt. Normally they just do the dip tests that check for basics like cannabis coke brown benzos. Even when they send them off its very very doubtfull they will be checking for steroids. As for what your on about im not sure sounds like nap50s but i could b way wrong. If your gonna take em just look for the pct sticky and read it. Get yourself some nolva and hope ur tits dont touch ur knees


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

They need to know what steroid your on to test for.So dont worry about the drug test.Just get nolvadex and clomid.If you get itchy nipples take nolva until cycle finished then continue nolva and clomid for 2-3 even for weeks to be safe.Dont worry about milk thistle until you,ve stoped pct cause youre liver will over drive..Thats it.

Sorry 50mg clomid 20mg nolva.3-4weeks.


----------



## John77 (Jan 14, 2008)

So would it be ok to run a course of just oxymetholone ih with the pct or would i be wasting my time if its all just water retention and ill lose the gains as quickly as what they went on?

Would you suggest a course of dbol instead of oxy?

Mars1960, no hard feelings meant by the way ive worded the reply to your post, just not very good with words, i appreciate ur input as well so cheers for postin back mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Oxy by them self will make you feel like a puffy superman for the course and then like a deflated piece of crap when you come off.

Oral only imo should be winny or tbol because you will not get a lot of false gains but if you want to look massive (for your physique) dbol will do it.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

ive done oxy before and i very much rated them at the time but when u come off u do loose the gains, they are nap 50s so leafman might no more but, i hear that orals last approx 5hrs in your system so take them 40 mins before training and only on training days


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I read that Oxy's are active for 16hrs

...I also agree with comments steering you clear of this drug and others untill you have done your research


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I had oxys ages ago when i knew no better and had no pct. I lost all my gains but i think id hav lost them no matter what id took. You gotta get diet right and stuff i think, but they are awsome for strength and size while on. In my opinion better than dbol but that is only for me suppose everyone is different. Still hav not got near how strong i was then. If your gonna do it just do as some hav said and make sure you do good pct and get diet right. By the way i also got gyno from oxys but obviously had no pct stuff to help with that. Hope any of this helps


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

dan the man said:


> ive done oxy before and i very much rated them at the time but when u come off u do loose the gains, they are nap 50s so leafman might no more but, *i hear that orals last approx 5hrs in your system so take them 40 mins before training and only on training day*s


WTF ? :confused1:

That's a new protocol to me !


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> WTF ? :confused1:
> 
> That's a new protocol to me !


 This method is called pulsing.

It would be two hours prior not 40mins.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Con said:


> This method is called pulsing.
> 
> It would be two hours prior not 40mins.


Have you ever tried this Con ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Have you ever tried this Con ?


 Sure, but that would be with some like dbol or methly test for work out days with a base dose of test being in the body at all times. I dont run oral only cycles.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

by the looks of what every 1 is saying dont use them


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hair analysis can show up drug use for quite massive lengths of time post exposure (compared to bloods) - months and years. I do not know the numbers for oxy, nor do I know the probability of being tested for such sorry.

J


----------



## John77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers for all the advice, dont really need to put much thought into it after all the input on this so ill steer clear of this for just now


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

oxys - 6-8 weeks till its totally out apparently.

if you use diuretics, it can be 1-3weeks.


----------

